# Everyday Italian



## bebe0711 (Mar 5, 2005)

This book is great! If you watch Giada on the Food Network, most of her recipies are in this book. Very simple, easy, and flavorful !!! It is a great book!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Have you made any of the recipes? Which of them have you especially liked?


----------



## bebe0711 (Mar 5, 2005)

Hi! Sorry...I have not checked this site since Sat. If only I had the cookbook with me to make sure all of these recipies are in the book! Anyhow, many of her soups I have made and they are great..ie....Hearty Ministrone, Escrole and Beans, I LOVE her Risottos!! (Spelling..sorry)
I made a wild mushroom and pea risotto by Giada...OH MY it was great!
  
I made a dessert by Giad...it was a choc. tart made from cookies...that recipe I know is in her book. (Forgive me, I am at work and I don't have the book with me! :lips: )

I wish I could remember everything I ever made by her!

Do you enjoy her show as well, Mezzaluna?

I like Ina Garten also. WHo are some of your favorites?

Thanks for responding!

Have a great day! :chef:


----------

